# Buying live fish from eBay



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

I have never bought anything from eBay. My daughter wants a red betta, so I've been searching for a unique colored one instead of just the red veil tailed ones at petco. I have my eye on one on ebay that is a thai imported red, pink, coral HM but he has a damaged tail. I think he is beautiful. In the notes about shipping it says that a permit has to be bought to buy live fish and have them shipped. I have no clue as to what I'm doing as far as buying something live over the internet. 

What's the steps to purchasing live and having it shipped. 

I can attach a link if it's allowed. I think he is beautiful and would look even better when his tail grew back in all the way. 

I don't have an LFS in my area, just Petco.

I can't get past the thought of live animals being shipped but I guess it happens everyday.

Any advice would be wonderful!! Thanks!


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=58009

The Aquabid guide here pretty much applies exactly to eBay as well. 

Pretty much, you're going to need a transshipper. Someone who has a license that the betta can be sent to. I don't have their emails because I haven't gone that route, but lots of other people here have and I'm sure they can recommend someone to you.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've not bought live things from ebay BUT I bought my betta Xerxes for a Taiwan breeder on aquabid. I used a transhsipper in Florida (As that seller did not list transshipperes in norther east coast, next closest one was Colorado)
-JESSE	Miami, FL [email protected] 786-355-1568

Before buying the fish I contacted jesse to ask what they do/how they handle betta transfers and costs. Was confident they would be safe to use so bought my boy, came healthy, pale (but that's to be expected) and a day early!
Find a transshipped 'near' you and see if they are still accepting fish 'orders', costs, and thier procedure. Contact the seller and verify that they will ship to that transshipper before buying the fish.
Note imported fish usually get shipped all at once every few weeks so don't assume your betta will be at your for 7days after paying. Ask the breeder when they will be shipping next batch to US.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

If none of the trans shippers is near you, I've had excellent customer service from Linda Olson. She answered all my questions and was very clear about prices and how they break down to get the total she's requesting. I've heard that she'll even take the time to talk to you on the phone, if you're really anxious about the process.

She's the one in Colorado. She got a huge 600+ fish shipment this week and had to scramble to get everything out the door, but kept everyone who was waiting appraised of the situation.


----------



## Bettalovinmomma (May 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. 

The fish and the seller is in the US and has said since this is the case, they can be shipped to my door. The fish is a Thai import.


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

If the fish is in the US, you don't need a transhipper. I've ordered some Ebay fish. It's a really simple process. You'll obviously need to make sure your state doesn't have any regulations on this - I think one or two do - but you shouldn't need any special permits for a fish that's already in the US. 

Other than that, it's just like buying anything else off Ebay, to be honest. You'll bid on, or buy the fish, and if you're the winner, you'll transfer over the money from your Paypal account (or another method, if the seller accepts it). The seller will, hopefully, pack the fish in a well-insulated box and send them through one or two-day Priority mail. A day or two after the fish is shipped, you'll get them at your front door. :-D Don't worry about the shipping - as long as it's done right, most bettas do fine. I got two Thai imported fish from Ebay three days ago, and they're already settled in and are very happy.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Make sure that you communicate a lot with the buyer. Ask them about the fish, ask if the fish has ever been ill and if they have than find out what the illness was and how long ago they had it. 

Also work with your buyer so that it will arrive at your door on a day that is convenient to you, you must be home the day it is delivered or you can have it shipped to your office. 

Also make sure that the tank is 100% set up and ready to go before the fish is shipped to you.


----------

